# Traffic - Analyser Tool für Server



## PhoenixDH (10. September 2004)

Suche ein gutes Programm für meinen Server, das mir genau das Verhalten analysiert und schematisch darstellt. Wie z.B. Traffic, Besucher etc.

Was gibt es da Gutes was ihr mir empfehlen könnt ?


----------



## imweasel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

schau dir mal webalizer oder auch analog an.


----------



## PhoenixDH (10. September 2004)

Sind beide eigentlich gleich ! Aber ich suche was das mir den Traffic genauer analysiert, ist in den beiden net drin !

Webalizer ist auf meinem Webspace standart schon drauf !


----------



## imweasel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

schau dir mal
- ipac-ng 
oder
- IAM 
an.


----------



## PhoenixDH (10. September 2004)

Ich dachte eher sowas wie awstats, aber das bekomme ich leider nicht zum laufen ! Läuft das überhaupt auf nem Webserver ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von PhoenixDH _
> *Läuft das überhaupt auf nem Webserver ? *


Eindeutig ja 



> Ich dachte eher sowas wie awstats, aber das bekomme ich leider nicht zum laufen !


Dann solltest du dir mal die beiliegende Dokumentation genauer ansehen ...


----------



## PhoenixDH (10. September 2004)

Hab das ewig versucht, es läuft einfach net !


----------



## PhoenixDH (17. September 2004)

Keiner noch einen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Norbert Eder (17. September 2004)

Wo gibts mit awstats ein Problem? Hab das Ding seit Ewigkeiten ohne Probleme auf Webservern laufen ...


----------



## Night Vision Worker (17. September 2004)

Das Beste Prog wo geht: AWstats

Ist kostenlos und kann bei http://www.sourceforge.net gefunden werden. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Night Vision Worker (17. September 2004)

..der Webalizer kann getrost im Hintergrund laufen!


----------



## PhoenixDH (17. September 2004)

Das Problem bei AWStats ist, das Programm an sich bekomme ich zum laufen, aber die Statistiken werden nie aktualisiert, egal was ich mache !

Frage vorab: Kann ich hingehen und einen Ordner AWStats auf dem Server erstellen und dort alles was zu dem Prog gehört reinlegen, auch cgi-bin Ordner oder müssen manche zwingend in den Root ?


----------

